# kstemmer java Dateien in eigenes Netbeans Projekt einbinden



## alexanderfrey (4. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich benötige den KStemmer für ein linguistisches Projekt und muss ihn daher von meinem Programm aus instanziieren können. Leider sagt mir Netbeans er könne das Package nicht finden, obwohl es selber vorschlägt das Package in dem Kstemmer ist einzubinden.
Die KStem.jar gibts hier und eine Anleitung auch. Aber es funktioniert damit nicht.
http://ciir.cs.umass.edu/downloads/


KStemmer.java lässt sich darin nur kompilieren, wenn man aus allen source Dateien den package Befehl löscht. Woran liegt das ?

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.


Erstmal danke, Alexander


----------



## niteactive (5. Jun 2007)

liegt daran, dass die source dateien im falschen verzeichnis/package liegen. wenn in den java-dateien dann ein anderes package angegeben ist, beschwert sich der compiler.

lösung:

package/verzeichnis org.apache.lucene.analysis anlegen, dateien reinkopieren, erneut kompilieren.

oder aus den java dateien die package-anweisung entfernen/durch korrekte ersetzen.


----------



## alexanderfrey (5. Jun 2007)

Das Merkwürdige daran ist , dass die Dateien automatisch nach dem dekomprimieren aus dem KStem.jar Archiv in dem richtigen Verzeichnis liegen und trotzdem beim kompilieren einen Fehler werfen.

Wenn ich aber die Packageinformation entferne, dann lassen sie sich kompilieren. Dennoch schaffe ich es dann nicht in meinem Netbeans Projekt auf die Klassen zuzugreifen. Ich füge einfach bei Libaries das Verzeichnis ein, in dem die Class Dateien liegen.  Netbeans zeigt mir dann an, dass die Dateien in dem default package liegen.

Warum verhält er sich so merkwürdig ?


Danke und Gruss, Alexander


----------



## niteactive (11. Jun 2007)

versuch mal die .java dateien ins /src/ verzeichnis deines netbeans projekts zu entpacken, werden dann automatisch mitkompiliert


----------

